# Need help finding my father's military records



## Pen (Oct 20, 2007)

I am hoping that the members of this forum can help me find more information regarding my father's service during WWII. We have found some information through the government, but we are told much of his record is missing.

What we do know is that my father enlisted in the Navy in Idaho, WA, and was discharged in Bremerton, WA. He was the bombardier on a PBY Catalina, squadron 53. He received the Philippine Liberation Medal, which may say something about what we have heard about his last month's of service. My mother says that he spent the last six months of the war in a "mental" hospital (battle fatigue?), and that he had survived his plane being shot down three times. His medical records are missing so none of this can be confirmed.

I would so appreciate any assistance the members here can offer in providing additional leads. As has been true of most of the WWII veterans, my father said very little about his service before he died. My father's name was Donald Emmett Hendrix and he was born on July 16, 1925.

I have attached a picture of my father with his crew members and plane. He is in the front row, second from left.

Thank you,
Penny Hendrix


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 20, 2007)

I found this document of the history of the 53rd squadron. Hope it helps.

http://www.history.navy.mil/avh-vol2/Chap6.pdf


----------



## Higgshunter (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

You might try Mike Stowe at Accident-Reports.com. He specializes in this kind of thing.

Bill


----------



## DBII (Oct 20, 2007)

Good luck with your search. The VA in St Louis had a fire in the 1970s and many of the records were lost. You may try the National Archeives in Washington DC. They were able to locate unit historical files for me. 

I gave them the unit and the time frame I was interested in. They provided me with the catolog number of the files. All I had to do was to tell them when I wanted to look at the files and they would pull it. You may have to read through many non related reports but you may find something.

DBII


----------



## Pen (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for your leads. I so appreciate the time you've taken to help.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 21, 2007)

Goodluck with your search pen and welcome to the site


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Pen - here's some other leads...

http://www.pbycia.org/LogBooks.nsf/PhillipsJF?OpenView&Count=100

VPNAVY - VP-53 Links Summary Page - VP Patrol Squadron

You could contact the Veterans Admin and request a copy of your father's military record. I got my wife's grandfather's - he was a B-24 pilot.

Good luck on your search from a former VP sailor!


----------



## Pen (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks, Flyboy! 

Every lead I have been given here, has gotten us a little closer to finding my dad's records or people that knew him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 22, 2007)

Great to hear, lots of luck!


----------

